# Radios and racing



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Well it seems my Airtronics M8 is obsolete, darn shame too. Where that especially hurts is I have 6 receivers for it. 

What is the take at most tracks, would they mind if I used my old FM system? I never had many glitching problems with it before, now with nobody else on 75 MHz I would imagine even less. 

There are a few different technologies I see, anyone have any opinions on the Futaba 3PM-X which uses the FASST tech vs the 3PL which uses FHSS? The only thing I can see that is different is the 3PL doesnt seem to have exponential, which I only rarely used even when I was racing competitively several times a week and that extra receivers for the 3PL are cheaper.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I love the fact that my 75MHz 3PJS is obsolete - I don't have to worry about channel conflicts. I run a Noval XXL 75MHz FM receiver in my Legend on 1S without any receiver pack or booster. I run another car with 75MHz FM too.

If it still works, I can't see why anyone would complain about you using it. If it was 27MHz, you might have issues with the noobs running 27MHz Traxxas stuff, but not with 75MHz.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

the M8 was probably my favorite radio before i got my 4pk-s. if possible i would get any futaba radio. not sure what you are racing but i have to say since i made the switch a few months ago i could not be happier with it. even a 3pk would be nice with FAAST if you can get that...


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I see on the Traxxas board that people are calling the old stuff "Eye Poking Radios" that is pretty funny. 

You think with all of the M8's out there someone would have a conversion module.


----------



## T Tom (Jun 5, 2009)

If it still works and you like it. Use it. I still have one somewhere, got tired of buying receiver crystals because of crashes.


----------



## bird dog (Jul 20, 2011)

patcollins said:


> I see on the Traxxas board that people are calling the old stuff "Eye Poking Radios" that is pretty funny.
> 
> You think with all of the M8's out there someone would have a conversion module.


i have a module for a m8 that converts it to spektrum


----------



## Szzzper (Nov 29, 2013)

I have a KO Propo AM radio, and I hate to say I have to upgrade to a 2.4 system. keeps gliching, and crashing the car. Haven't played with my stuff in 20 years. Obsolete to say the least.


----------



## tbroecker01 (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a Hitec Aggressor SRX Pro 2.4ghz radio with the Atom 3 receiver. It currently goes for $120 on Tower Hobbies, $150 for the transmitter and 2 receivers. I like it because it has a LCD screen where you can view what model you have selected and also change the settings. I have 3 cars and can run them, plus 7 more off the same radio, each with their own individual settings. 
There are cheaper and also more expensive systems out there, but I went with Hitec because I needed to upgrade and wanted to do it as inexpensive as possible while still using a quality, name brand company.


----------

